# Cosina C1



## Darfion (Jun 19, 2003)

Just been given a Cosina C1 SLR camera by a friend. It seems qite old but in good condition. Has anybody had one of these and are they any good?I've just stuck some B/W film in and will try it out soon.


----------



## dlc (Jun 19, 2003)

Cosina is a name that usually made cameras and lenses with other names.  I believe that the Nikon FE and FM cameras are made by Cosina.  Also Vivitar and Phoenix.  Your Cosina C1 can still be purchased new.  They take K-mount lenses.  Go to google.com and type the name in the search box for specs and other info.  With a good Pentax K lens on it, you should be able to get some good stuff with it.


----------



## Darfion (Jun 19, 2003)

Nice one  :thumbsup:


----------



## dave k (Jun 21, 2003)

Hi darfion
Not sure on the camera but if it take pentax lenses then im your man.
What bw film have you put in.
dave k


----------



## Darfion (Jun 22, 2003)

Film? dunno. The one that you gave me i think. Kodak select series or summat. These Pentax lenses, are they FREE?


----------



## Darfion (Jul 2, 2003)

Darfion said:
			
		

> These Pentax lenses, are they FREE?


Have you noticed he hasn't replied to my question?
Tighter than a submarine door he is


----------

